# AI Art Generator



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

There's a couple of AI art generators out there. I've been messing around with this one. You can only make so many images then you have to pay but I've been switching between browsers and it's been letting me create more. I saw people on Twitter commenting on how dark the images the AIs often generate are so I was trying to make them as dark as possible. I was trying to make one of a couple but it doesn't seem to want to generate that I guess due to the limitations of the software. Anyway hope your images maybe aren't so dark haha.









🤖 🖼 AI Art Generator, AI Art Maker


AI Art Generator App. ✅ Fast ✅ Free ✅ Easy. Create amazing artworks using artificial intelligence.




creator.nightcafe.studio





*living dead apocalypse couple*









*destroy deathscape depressed guy*










*punk apocalypse girl *









*russia nuke*










*dystopian depression*


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

This is amazing.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Depressed mcdonalds









Contemplating life on a cliff edge


Drug users in a tent. (Um yea, I mean..that's like super depressing but realistic right. Uhhhh.)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Fruit fly abomination









I like this


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Army of cats bringing on the Apocalypse 










Zombie apocalypse truck


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Mine looks like a close up photo of a knee or bald head:


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@JH1983 & @coeur_brise - I absolutely love these two...very epic.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Well this one turned out to be completely frightening.

*America hell handbasket







*


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

either/or said:


> @JH1983 & @coeur_brise - I absolutely love these two...very epic.
> 
> View attachment 150391
> 
> ...


"Cats on LSD" is what I typed in for that one. Forgot to include that. 

Been reading tips about creating stuff I'm going to try later. Apparently there's certain words you can include to get certain effects.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

dystopian planet, gothic garden, happy mushroom


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

either/or said:


> Well this one turned out to be completely frightening.
> 
> *America hell handbasket
> View attachment 150396
> ...


That first one really is terrifying =O


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

either/or said:


> @JH1983 & @coeur_brise - I absolutely love these two...very epic.
> 
> View attachment 150391
> 
> ...


I really love the kitty hero =D


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Humesday said:


> View attachment 150380
> 
> 
> View attachment 150381
> ...


I love the gothic woman


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay, this one is a little unsettling.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Humesday said:


> That one is my favorite one yet. I'm a huge fan of the gothic style.


me too, if you ever see anymore cool gothic art, send it to me


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Alice In Wonderland


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

JH1983 said:


> View attachment 150413
> 
> 
> Okay, this one is a little unsettling.


That creeper in the window really scares me.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

My French Fry photo turned into this, lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> That creeper in the window really scares me.


That's just an artistic interpretation of Windows 11.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> That creeper in the window really scares me.


I think it's a severed head sitting on the windowsill.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Dark Rainbow


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

JH1983 said:


> I think it's a severed head sitting on the windowsill.


So creepy!


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Hello Everyone,

This is my interpretation of peanut butter. Please let me know how I did and what you think.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

This is if, Snow White & Voldemort had a child.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dystopian refrigerator burger...
I think this fits.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Love and Pain


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Humesday said:


> View attachment 150428
> 
> 
> View attachment 150429
> ...


nice those would all make great posters


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Humesday said:


> View attachment 150437
> 
> 
> View attachment 150438
> ...


These are beautiful 😍


WillYouStopDave said:


>


Awesome unique art!


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> These are beautiful 😍


Yes, they are. This AI art generator is giving me what my brain wants to experience. They're transporting me to different worlds. Normally, it would have taken me hours to find artwork like this on deviant art or some such thing. That this AI seems to mostly know what I want to see makes the process more efficient, albeit sort of creepy. It's a brave new world.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Humesday said:


> Yes, they are. This AI art generator is giving me what my brain wants to experience. They're transporting me to different worlds. Normally, it would have taken me hours to find artwork like this on deviant art or some such thing. That this AI seems to mostly know what I want to see makes the process more efficient, albeit sort of creepy. It's a brave new world.



I'm also extremely entertained with this. I've been trying to create stuff from my favorite books too. A lot of potential with that.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Humesday said:


> View attachment 150455
> 
> 
> View attachment 150456
> ...


I want to live in a mushroom house, in the forest.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Humesday said:


> View attachment 150466
> 
> 
> View attachment 150467
> ...


The last one is my favorite


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know exactly what I expected here but this wasn't it


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@Humesday America circa 2025


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nicolas Cage as Agent Smith in The Matrix










Christopher Walken as Neo in The Matrix


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

It's worth pointing out that this is basically a pay-to-win game, since these images are sort of randomized. It's like a loot box or slot machine, except with prompts. It's gamified to keep people hooked, and the randomization makes it about as addictive as gambling. It's probably wise to only use the free credits or earned credits. That, or it would be wiser to find an alternative AI art generator that's entirely free and not pay-to-win.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

In the spirit of addictive pay to win loot boxes.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

The Lord of the Rings starring Jean-Claude Van Damme as Frodo Baggins


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs. Doubtfire starring Liam Neeson


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@JH1983 

You should try one with Gary Oldman.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @JH1983
> 
> You should try one with Gary Oldman.



I'll try some with him tomorrow when I get my free credits. I blew through all of them already today lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I'll try some with him tomorrow when I get my free credits. I blew through all of them already today lol.


 Here's mine.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Here's mine.


He looks like Stan Lee


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Trump Prison


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Fever Dream


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Fever Dream


When 900 years old you reach, make it so, you will not.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Here's mine.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Gary Oldman as the Terminator 










Patrick Stewart as Wolverine


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> View attachment 150536
> 
> 
> Gary Oldman as the Terminator


That almost looks more like a really old version of John Kreese in the original Karate Kid movie (Or a hybrid of John Kreese and Donnie Wahlberg).

Now we gotta do something weird with Robert Patrick.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Now we gotta do something weird with Robert Patrick.












Robert Patrick as Dracula


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Fever Dream said:


> When 900 years old you reach, make it so, you will not.


This is wonderful =D


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nicolas Cage in Mortal Kombat lol this one is bizarre


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

JH1983 said:


> View attachment 150554
> 
> 
> Nicolas Cage in Mortal Kombat lol this one is bizarre


He needs to do this movie 😂😂😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> View attachment 150549
> 
> 
> Robert Patrick as Dracula


It wouldn't let me back in this time (I might have cleared my browsing data or something) so I used another one I found










And this


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> He needs to do this movie 😂😂😂


Made one even better for that. 










Nicolas Cage as a warrior monk 

This legit looks like a straight to DVD movie cover where he goes to live in a monastery in the mountains for like 10 years.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

For some reason, this one made me laugh so hard I cried. 










And well....somebody had to do it...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's one that seems to be free as long as you don't try to do anything fancy










Stable Diffusion 2 - a Hugging Face Space by stabilityai


Discover amazing ML apps made by the community



huggingface.co


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

WillYouStopDave said:


>


You are creating art from another dimension


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> You are creating art from another dimension


 Well, that's one way to put it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, this one just didn't cooperate










This is a bit more like it...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, this one just didn't cooperate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

All I can say is this AI couldn't even take over a calculator. It's fun though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


>


Interesting concept there. Put it in the corner and have the capability to load and unload it from either side. Or maybe only one door is accessible and the other is just a window to watch the washing?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cats playing poker.










Tried Zuckerberg on a tractor and got this weird side mount tractor. He better watch his foot. 










Frogs playing poker. Looks kinda sinister.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

[


JH1983 said:


> View attachment 150607
> 
> 
> Tried Zuckerberg on a tractor and got this weird side mount tractor. He better watch his foot.


  

I got a similar result a few times. This kind of makes me think of a bizarre children's book cover in some kind of weird alternate reality

See Mark
See Mark riding his tractor sidecarstyle
Mark is happy but perhaps Mark isn't so safe


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See Mark
See Mark riding his tractor sidecarstyle
How will Mark steer?
Never mind Mark just got dragged under the rear tire


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> View attachment 150495
> 
> 
> Nicolas Cage as Agent Smith in The Matrix
> ...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

This was supposed to be Groot with kittens, not Groot with a kitten growing from his shoulder. 



















Was trying to make more scary children's books/cartoons here. Top was Bob the Builder and bottom was Dora the Explorer with the horror option selected. That's what I picked for the Thomas the Tank Engine one above too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


>


Tom Hanks as the T1000 running as a character from Gumby lol.

Edit: feel like he'd be doing the ice skating walk like Gumby too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> Tom Hanks as the T1000 running as a character from Gumby lol.
> 
> Edit: feel like he'd be doing the ice skating walk like Gumby too.


This one kinda looks like he's holding back a fart but is a little closer to the actual movie and is still pretty good that the AI is good enough to make it this comical with just that amount of input.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Tried some Gumby as the Terminator stuff. Seems like it struggles with Gumby for some reason.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

@WillYouStopDave I think you and I were blessed with the ability to be very easily entertained.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> @WillYouStopDave I think you and I were blessed with the ability to be very easily entertained.


 Some people play video games. I sit and wonder what Clint Eastwood and Lou Diamond Philips would look like as the same person.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Doubl3 (3 mo ago)

either/or said:


> There's a couple of AI art generators out there. I've been messing around with this one. You can only make so many images then you have to pay but I've been switching between browsers and it's been letting me create more. I saw people on Twitter commenting on how dark the images the AIs often generate are so I was trying to make them as dark as possible. I was trying to make one of a couple but it doesn't seem to want to generate that I guess due to the limitations of the software. Anyway hope your images maybe aren't so dark haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AI Generated entitled "Gods perspective through ethereal time"


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's another one that didn't quite do what I thought it would


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Some things it really wants to do. Got this one on the first try










This one also came out pretty nice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Doubl3 (3 mo ago)

Zuckerberg laughing as the world burns









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

It seems sort of arbitrary what art wins this website's contests. I've won some credits from one of my creations winning a top 20% prize. I look at a lot of the art that wins, and I'm not seeing why they won, or they won because it's a picture of a cute pet or something doing something cute, which people online obviously love, but I have to keep in mind that people mostly vote because they get two free credits from voting for 20 creations. But, there are thousands of creations submitted to these contests, so I have to wonder what's going on behind the scenes with their algorithm: which ones are being voted on the most? Does the algorithm make it fair? Are some people prioritized over others, such as those with subscriptions? 

The creation that won me some credits wasn't even one that I actually liked all that much. I realize my aesthetic preferences tend to be more favored by various subcultures, so the art that I actually want to create probably won't be popular with most people, but I also want to win credits......

This just makes me feel ridiculous like I'm in some dilemma between being sincere and selling out, which is absurd because I'm obviously not an actual artist. I'm not god damn Metallica or whatever. I'm just typing prompts, submitting it, and hoping for the best from the AI. I'm more of a gambler than an artist, but I like a lot of the art that I'm getting out of this. Mannnnn, this AI art generator development is weird. I guess many artists are going to go the way of calligraphers.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


>


Shy Ronnie?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


>


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


>


I was just thinking about Commander Riker the other day when I was watching The Orville. They have a habit of going on dangerous away missions with literally the entire senior staff present. I was thinking Commander Riker would have never let that happen. 

AI didn't quite get his face right. Eyes look like someone from Dune.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I was just thinking about Commander Riker the other day when I was watching The Orville. They have a habit of going on dangerous away missions with literally the entire senior staff present. I was thinking Commander Riker would have never let that happen.
> 
> AI didn't quite get his face right. Eyes look like someone from Dune.


 Actually, this Riker looks a bit like Steven Seagal (especially in the last pic).


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, this Riker looks a bit like Steven Seagal (especially in the last pic).


Yeah or maybe Clint Eastwood. His face looks very weathered.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> View attachment 150752
> 
> 
> View attachment 150751
> ...


 I'm not sure I can guess all of them. Pretty sure the last one is Clint Eastwood and the two in the middle are Nicolas Cage and Patrick Stewart. Is the first one Gary Oldman?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm not sure I can guess all of them. Pretty sure the last one is Clint Eastwood and the two in the middle are Nicolas Cage and Patrick Stewart. Is the first one Gary Oldman?


That's it. Other two are supposed to be Ben Affleck and James Gandolfini.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------

